# Wheel Hop-Help



## MARS (Jan 17, 2005)

I own a manual '04, Puse Red. I took it out to our local drag way last night, and was kind of disapointed on how much wheel hop this car has. If you lay of the gas a little it doesnt hop to bad, but wont launch as hard. Does anyone know of any mods for the frame to help out? I have checked BMR's website and found nothing. How about better tires that stick, Nitto? Any one has some feed back.


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

The tries will help you launch but to get rid of the wheel hop the best thing i've heard of is a sway bar and polyurethane bushings


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Legionaire is right and you'll also need a BMR mount, someone told me they make polyurethane bushings for the rear!?! If you can find all three (I stock the mount and the sway bar & end links, just need the poly bushings) then it should eliminate the majority! BTW Nitto's hurt more than help(on hop,w/o mods) :cheers


----------



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

According to BMR, their "heavy duty drive shafts" will help decrease wheel hop. here's the link : http://www.bmrfabrication.com/GTO.htm


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

good point, I forgot about our rubber jointed 2 piece "driveshafts", I swear that is the worse design ever!(my pinion on rubber u joints.. :willy: ) :cheers


----------



## George8211 (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to Independant Rear Suspension (IRS) :shutme


----------



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2005)

Do all 04s have rubber U joints? Please inform this new owner.


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

every gto has the rubber


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

We get our BMR stock this friday!!!!!!!! Anyone have ?'s email me or pm me! :cheers


----------

